# Out of the Frying Pan into the Greece!



## Bowstring (Nov 27, 2006)

How long do you think it will be when we see the same thing play out in D.C. or L.A. or most large metro areas in this great land?

Maybe Athens Greece isn't the best comparison, the coming events in Portugal, Spain, Italy, Ireland and more so the UK will be a futuristic view (maybe faster than we think) of the consequences of our socialistic policies. The next few months will be interesting, Marshal Law isn't some fantasy, and things could get hot very soon in these liberal democracies and more than likely spill over to the USA. Is the USA in a better position because the feds can print money to fund the national debt or will this just leave us the last country standing with inflation similar to Argentina a decade ago?

Think it can't happen? Let's put a face with the name and go to England. The UK has a mountain of debt around 70% of GDP (not counting entitlements), massive deficits of more than 12% to GDP, huge unfunded entitlement liabilities, high taxes, and a floundering economy. (Sound familiar?) Keep an eye on the UK news over the coming months.

The point is that adding more debt never got anyone out of debt. It just delays the inevitable of having to make more than one spends. Or file for bankruptcy.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

The scary thing is the New World Order crap that even Bush senior spouted about. Combine that with guys like Bill Ayers who said drive Americas economy into the dirt then introduce socialism as the only way out. We could loose our sovereignty in a new Marxist world government. I wonder who wants to be president? It's a United Nations liberal dream of utopia on earth. For many of us it's a nightmare come true. I forget who I should give credit to, but someone said something like: whoever gives up freedom for security will have neither.


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

Plainsman, I think you refer to this.

Ben Franklin 1775, the actual quote is: "They who can give up essential liberty to obtain a little temporary safety, deserve neither liberty nor safety."

Not sure what to do other than VOTE, and pray for Divine intervention.

huntin1


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Couple of points....

Today the stock market is "crashing" is is down 500 points.

Second I read in my local paper that housing in MN or forclosures are up by 40% compared to 2009 first quarter.

So I am so glad out stimulus bills are working so great. Did I not mention this when they passed that it is a band aid on a gun shot wound.


----------



## hunter9494 (Jan 21, 2007)

Greece is just the beginning, civil unrest will become common place, beginning in Europe, spreading here last.....yes, Obummer will be aspiring to be President of the NWO, he is perfect, he hates capitalist, hates white people, loves Blacks and Hispanics and is a Marxist.......he has all of the qualifications for the job. :******:


----------



## duckp (Mar 13, 2008)

Minnesotans should be happy though.The libs and 'their' court just overturned Pawlentys 'cuts'.The libs are gloating-only people in the world happy they are in more debt.Sick.
Then,just saw Matt Entenza's(sp?) political campaign for Governor kicks off saying 'cuts' don't work,lets spend.Brilliant. uke:


----------



## Bowstring (Nov 27, 2006)

duckp said:


> Minnesotans should be happy though.The libs and 'their' court just overturned Pawlentys 'cuts'.The libs are gloating-only people in the world happy they are in more debt.Sick.
> Then,just saw Matt Entenza's(sp?) political campaign for Governor kicks off saying 'cuts' don't work,lets spend.Brilliant. uke:


This is the perfect example of what a liberal supreme court can do, rule it unconstitutional to spend less than you take in!! Get ready for tax hikes. Minnefornia will go down with the left coast, however it will take a little more time. uke:


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

We are damn near like Kalifornia on some of the policies. But I this november things could change.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Here is another sad thing..... The writing is on the wall. Look at some of these European Countries. They are running huge deficits and running up debt. Hmmm.....can our elected officials see the road the US is heading down? Are they so dumb to think that spending will help bring you out of debt. This is just crazy.


----------

